# UAD bundle decision



## khollister (Jun 11, 2019)

I really want the Capitol Chambers and the 480L plugins, so I'm trying to decide on what other 2 plugs to fill out the 3+1 sale bundle with (and I have a $25 voucher to apply to it).

What I already have: Lex 224, EMT plate & verb, Harrison, API EQ's, MDWEQ5 EQ, Millinnea EQ, Neve 1073, Fairchild mkII, Pultec mkII, 1176 mkII, Chandler Curve Bender EQ, API channel strip, Studer & Ampex tape, Roland D, Vitalizer, Vertigo VSM-3, Fatso, Korg delay, AMS verb, SSL E channel strip mkII and Manley Massive Passive & Vari-Mu.

What I think I want: LA2A mkII and API buss compressor.

What I don't think I need: any more EQ's, Unison preamps (don't record live) or guitar effects.

Is there something other than the API buss compressor that I should get instead? I keep thinking the Culture Vulture or Distressor would be a better "deal" but I'm not sure how much I would use them since I normally don't do a lot of heavily processed bass, drums, guitar.

Opinions?


----------



## wst3 (Jun 11, 2019)

First - the 480L is awesome!
Second - I don't own it yet, but the time spent with the trial tells me the Capital Chambers is amazing!

You don't seem to own Ocean Way Studios - that is a must have for me, you may want to consider it. Combining OWS and Capital Chambers is something else again, about as close as I expect to get to the old days without the need to align the tape decks.

Sadly I can't think of a fourth that I'd call a must have.

Like you I have quite a few EQs and dynamics processors, and they get used (some more than others), so it is difficult to say "you gotta own <fill-in-the-blank>"

While it says more about my age (and maybe my tastes?) than anything else, maybe give the dBX 160 a try. For the first 10 or so years every studio where I worked had dBX 160s, Urei 1176s, and Urei LA-4s (some had LA-3s). The 160 is not desert island material, but it is a great little compressor, and the model is scary good.


----------



## khollister (Jun 11, 2019)

You know you have spent way too much on UAD when there is nothing left you really want


----------



## wst3 (Jun 11, 2019)

khollister said:


> You know you have spent way too much on UAD when there is nothing left you really want


I've had that thought, and I do own quite a few, but lately it is more about me being cheap, or realizing that the Manley Vari-Mu would be nice, even the updated Pultec collection would be nice, but I don't NEED either one to make music. Same applies to a LOT of plugins.

I've been thinning the herd, and with a couple notable exceptions I'm using:
UA for emulations
PSP for more "interesting" takes on effects
SoundToys for, well, for SoundToys
a few from Eventide that just don't exist elsewhere - Instant Phaser and Flanger for example
and almost everything from Zynaptiq because those guys are brilliant, they make tools that do things that nothing else does.

Still, for the bread and butter EQ & dynamics I just don't need to look further. And while I have a lot of fun with effects, the bread and butter is what I use the most.

If I did not have all these plugs (I've been using UA since they distributed through Mackie) I'd still use UA, but I'd probably not own quite as many. 

The attraction is the unique stuff - Ocean Way Studios, Capital Chambers, all the Unison enabled stuff, which I do keep buying because there really isn't anything like them. 

Some others, their 480L, the Studer and Ampex tape decks, they were unique when they were introduced, but I could find alternatives if I was just starting out.

I am sure they will continue to come up with things that make me part with cash, but it probably won't be quite as frequent.

I'm having the same reaction to libraries.

Not good for developers, I know, but maybe good for me?


----------



## ThomasL (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm almost in the same situation. Got the 480L last month and it is simply stunning. Been demoing Capitol Chambers (Sniff, only 2 days left on the demo period!) and it is just amazing. A type of reverb I haven't got, yet...

I thought I'd demo the Antares AutoTune and I must say that I really like it. Especially on my (very) untrained voice. To be able to sing and actually SEE how off I am is very nice and helps me to get it done even faster. (NOTE: I'm mostly doing vocal choir overdubs on a few projects now and "Melodyning" the takes to h*ll but the last session I did with AutoTune at the tracking stage and I got way better and faster results!)

So for my 3+1 it will be Capitol Chambers, Studer, AutoTune and Softube Vocoder!

And, lastly, a BIG thumbs up for the Distressor. Use it on everything!


----------



## wst3 (Jun 11, 2019)

Have to agree on both the 480L and Capitol Chambers. My demo timer has expired, so I'm trying to figure out just how much I'll really use it. It is unlike any other digital reverb! I had access to a chamber at one of the studios where I worked - I do miss it!

I'm also a big fan of both the Studer and Ampex tape deck emulations! Softube Tape is another really good one, but I'm kind of feuding with them at the moment.

I've never been a big fan of Auto-tune tools. That could be because my first version of Antares Autotune came on a floppy disc??? I use Melodyne as a sound design tool, and sometimes as a toy. If I were richer I might get Autotune too. But that sort of sums up my general attitude towards new purchases - it has to really amaze and astound me to get my attention<G>!

The Vocoder has my attention. There is a rumor (from the developer, so maybe rumor is a poor choice of words?) that Zynaptiq is bringing back the Prosoniq Orange Vocoder, this time for Winders folks too. I still have two hardware vocoders (EHX & Korg DVP-1) and the Orange is the only plugin that bowled me over. I did try the UA vocoder, but it just didn't grab me. If the Orange wasn't on the horizon I might feel differently.

I'm still stuck at Capitol Chambers and, um, and...

The AMS RMX Reverb is pretty cool, but I have reverb covered I think, especially with the chambers.

The Thermionic Culture Vulture is cool, but not the sort of thing I would use often.

The V76 preamp blew me away, so maybe that should be added to the list? Do I really need another preamplifier? The Century Tube Channel Strip falls into the same category.

Then there are the Suhr amplifiers, which I really liked when I tried them.

Aside - I own most of their amplifiers already - I am a sucker for their amplifier models, they are far and away the most responsive I've tried. I have the Ampeg B15N and SVT, the Chandler GAV19T, the Fender 5E3, both Friedman models, both Fuchs models, and The Marshall Bluesbreaker, Plexi, and Silver Jubilee. I also have one of the Engl amps, but it isn't really my style. The rest get a lot of use because it is so much easier than hooking up an amplifier, setting up a microphone, blah blah blah - dang I'm getting lazy!

Aside to the Aside - the Chandler was the very first amplifier model that got my attention. I have Waves GTR, and NI Guitar Rig, and they are fun, and I can create some really interesting sounds, but it is more about sound design than playing, at least that's the difference for me.

Aside to the Aside to the Aside - A company called db-Audioware released an amp plugin called "Flying Haggis" - it was awesome, best Vox AC-30 emulation I've heard yet, but it is lost in the land of x86 architecture plugins. Oh well.

What's left, in terms of hardware, in my studio is a home brew 18W Marshall clone, a 5E3 clone from a kit, a Fender Blues Master, an Ampeg V4, a Mesa Boogie 22+, and a Sears Silvertone 1584 Twin. I still use all of them (except the poor Sears, which needs another overhaul), because nothing quite sounds like an amplifier in a room. But the UA models get awfully darned close, and they let me use amplifiers I would NEVER buy for myself.

Why yes, I am trying to avoid a project I really need to work on - how did you guess?

So I'll ponder this more later - I have till the 30th.


----------



## khollister (Jun 11, 2019)

I decided to go with the Distressor and the LA-2A mkII with the Capitol Chambers and 480L. I'm officially done buying UAD plugins until something new comes along I can't live without.


----------



## wst3 (Jun 12, 2019)

I said I was done for a while last time around, and then those sneaky engineers came up with the chambers!

You already know you'll love the chambers and the 480L!

I haven't been able to justify the upgrade to the LA-2A mkII, there are differences from the legacy version, but they are subtle, and I am cheap!

Their Distressor is awesome! Dave Derr also sells a plugin version, which I have not tried, and SKNote has a version that I am using right now. I don't remember what feature SKNote had that UA didn't - and I think the difference has long since been made moot. Be patient with the Distressor (hardware or plugin) as it is very easy to overdo it and make a mess. Once you get used to it you will find yourself using it early and often, but just a smidge.

Have fun!
(says the guy still trying to decide...)


----------

